# old city java



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Knoxville's oldest coffee shop specializing in espresso, drip coffee, press pot, loose leaf teas, coffee culture and coffee education.

We are excited to announce that we will proudly be serving counter culture coffee in the coming weeks!

More...


----------

